# FS: Stand/Canopy for 75/90g



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I've got a stand and canopy that's not looking like it'll be sold here before I move next week and would like to start offering it to y'all. It's a dark reddish-brown stained oak setup that was made locally for one of the high end LFS in town. The insides are stained and sealed to prevent water damage. The stand is laid out to have maximum access in the front and back, there are no braces to get in the way of installing sumps and the like. The canopy's tall enough to accomodate T5 and PC lights with room to spare. A slim-line HQI fixture would fit, but it would definitely require a chiller. I bought it for $700.00 a year ago and would like to get $350.00 cash or check for it. I need a little extra liquid funds to finish off the hardware for the new tank.










Regards,
Phil


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a beautiful stand and canopy!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks! Want to buy it?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love to! But if I bring home another tank, I will be sleeping in it!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

No worries then, the tank's already been sold. This is just the stand and canopy.


----------

